# » سماعات PRO & studi )dr dre ) بسعر منافس



## ظˆظ„ط¯ ط§ظ„ط´ظٹظˆط® (1 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وصلت دفعة جديدة من سماعات دكتور دري , تقليد درجة أولى , يعني مثل الاصلية إلا شوي
و يوجد نوعين : إستديو و برو
الفرق إن الاستديو يكون بطارية أما البرو بدون بطارية و بعض الإختلاف في الشكل 

وصورة البرو :








طبعاً يوجد لونيين الاسود و الابيض و السعر 500 ريال لسماعة الواحدة


أما صورة الاستديو :






ويوجد لونيين للاستديو أسود و أبيض و سعر السماعة الواحدة 450 ريال فقط

السماعات تقليد طبق الأصل تماماً (aaa+)

الألوان المتوفرة الأبيض والأسود ,,

القيمه
الاستوديو: 450 البرو : 500


ويوجد خصم لطلب الكمية
....................................... ....
ما الفرق بين الاصلي والتقليد ؟

مافيه فرق من ناحية الشكل.
مافيه فرق من ناحية الكرتون والاغراض.
مافيه فرق من ناحية عازل الضوضاء.

... الفرق الوحيد هو دقة الصوت و الاصلي أفضل بشكل غير ملحوظ



طريقة التسليم في الرياض يد بيد

والأعزاء من خارج الرياض الشحن الى جميع مدن المملكة(على حساب المشتري)

والدفع يكون عن طريق التحويل الى حسابي الشخصي في (الراجحي) .


التواصل على الجوال

0544043570(حـــســـام)​


----------



## tjarksa (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: » سماعات PRO & studi )dr dre ) بسعر منافس*

ماشالله تبارك الله 

الله يوفق .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: » سماعات PRO & studi )dr dre ) بسعر منافس*

موفق ياااااااارب


----------



## جوو الرياض (2 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: » سماعات PRO & studi )dr dre ) بسعر منافس*

كلام كبير موووفق يااااااارب


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: » سماعات PRO & studi )dr dre ) بسعر منافس*

بالتوفيق لك ياارب ..


----------

